# Hot Water Canal



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

Has anyone ever fished the Hot Water Canal on the east side of New Orleans? (in between Seabrook and Chalmette)



I have read/seen some decent video reports online and have just read one in the February edition of Louisiana Sportsman. I think my buddy and I will drag the boat down there Sunday morning (we live and are stationed (Navy) in Mississippi). Looks like I will put in at Chef Harbor and motor just a short ways down the ICW.



If anyone has fished this spot, please post a reply and let me know what you think. If it doesn't sound too well, then I will head over and work the bayous off of and around Gator Point (I have a few holes in that area and have had decent luck there).



Wish us luck!


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, we got our answer. Pretty consistent action on black drum (not what we were targeting, but catching about every cast). I caught only black drum but my buddy Mike (ShooterChief) caught a decent flounder and 3 reds (two undersize and 1 keeper). There was a guy parked about 100 yards away from us and hemanaged to catch a few specks. All in all, it would have been nice to get a few more legal reds in the boat, but overall, not bad for a February day on the water. It was just nice to get out there for a change after all this crappy weather we have been having here. This was also my first fishing trip out for 2010, can't wait til Spring when things will only get better.


----------

